
A Los Angeles Plan to Reshape the Streetscape Sets Off Fears of Gridlock - remarkEon
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/08/us/a-los-angeles-plan-to-reshape-the-streetscape-sets-off-fears-of-gridlock.html
======
gdubs
As someone who lived in LA for a decade, I couldn't be more in favor of this.
Over the ten years I lived there, traffic got measurably worse and commutes
that used to take thirty minutes would sometimes stretch to an hour and a
half.

The negativity is predictable, compounded by the fact that people are just
resistant to change no matter what. But this is a good step in the right
direction.

